# Can I use any polyester shirt for sublimation printing?



## valine

Can I use any polyester shirt for sublimation printing?
I recently purchased a sawgrass, a heat press, & sublimation t-shirts. I'm noticing that polyester is the best way to go. Question- Are the polyester shirts coated like the rest of the products for sublimation are or can I buy any polyester shirt & get the same result? If so, will it wash out?

Thanks so much!
Valine


----------



## Ripcord

Polyester by its nature will sublimate. You can use any kind of 100% woven polyester. I sublimate on satin ribbon all the time.


----------



## ultraprintworks

100% poly will produce the most vibrant colors
60/40 will give you more of a vintage look

Just depends on what style you're trying to achieve


----------



## valine

Awesome News! Thanks!!


----------



## Dekzion

If you're going photographic 100% white will produce great results, pastel pinks and pastel light blue are pretty darned near too with photo's, but if it's just graphics type then you are mostly okay so long as it's very bold colours down to ash grey, black of course colours everything.
If you are trying to get a certain colour on less than white, print a colour 'grid style' chart on an off-cut, so you'll know what shade to go for in your design.
A belated welcome to the forum Valine, it's nice to see another dye-subber aboard. and nice choice of printer and ink by the way, once you get past the original filling of lines there's very little cost to worry about, enjoy. Oh and it'll NEVER wash out.


----------



## BellaVista

im using a gecko, heat transfers from pro world, following instructions off each transfer. 100% cotton, 50/50. the only transfer that worked is when i transfer to an old worn out cotton that has been washed a thousand time....transfers are not sticking


----------



## prathap

You can do sublimation printing on polyster shirts


----------

